# Suspension questions



## Atc7590 (Jan 13, 2015)

I want to replace my shocks/ struts, I can feel them starting to be worn. However I want to order them from the auto part store. What exactly would I need to buy to get the job done. Front and back?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It would help if you gave us a year of your Maxima, since the Maxima has been in production through several generations going back into the 1980's. There are a couple of ways you could go. One way is to get Monroe "Quick-struts," which come fully assembled with a new strut, mount, bearing and coil spring. This would keep you from having to deal with compressing the coil spring. The other way is to just purchase the strut and swap the coil spring and mount over from the old strut. If you are looking for a stock ride, KYB Excel/GR2 is a great choice, as KYB is an OEM supplier of struts and shocks to Nissan. If there is over 100,000 miles on them, it would be a good idea to also get new, upper strut mounts. If you have a first generation Maxima, they typically sell inserts for the strut; once the coil spring is removed, the top is unscrewed, the "guts" and hydraulic oil are removed from the strut body, a new insert is installed and the top is screwed back on. You may want to check out Rockauto.com. They have great selection and excellent prices. You can Google-search for a 5% discount code.


----------



## Atc7590 (Jan 13, 2015)

Yeah sorry I meant to include that but got preoccupied.

I have a 2004 nissan maxima with 118,000 miles on it. 

Thank you for the input. Much appreciated.


----------



## Atc7590 (Jan 13, 2015)

What is the difference between shocks and struts. I looked up my car on rockauto and they gave me the option between shocks and struts but they look very similar?


----------



## Atc7590 (Jan 13, 2015)

Slight update if anyone could help me out, it would be appreciated. I went to rock auto like the previous reply said and it give me the strut kit- front and shock kit-rear. In looking in the info it says two come with the package which is what I need but I was wondering if the spring comes with or if I need to buy that separately. I looked into the info and the picture and it does not specify that it does? 

Also I need to replace one of my wheel bearings. Should I just buy the bearing or buy the whole kit?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Struts are in the front and shocks are in the rear. Unless the spring is broken or sagging (causing a drop in ride height), coil springs are usually not replaced, rather swapped from the old strut to the new strut. This would require a spring compressor. If you are doing this yourself, you could remove the strut assy. and take it to a machine shop or repair shop and pay them to do the spring work. Another option would be to get a Quick-strut, which is twice the price and probably more shipping cost, but includes the strut, coil spring and mount already assembled. All you have to do is remove the strut and install the new assembly.

If you are replacing just the front struts, I would go with:
KYB #334337 & #334336. 
If you want new mounts, get 2 of: KYB #SM5409
If you need new bellows (dust boots), get 2 of: KYB #SB104

If you want to go with front quick-struts, go with:
Gabriel #G57030 and #G57031

*Note: if you want new bellows and mounts with your struts, you can see the cost factor between the quick-strut assembly and purchasing just the strut without the spring because less of a factor, especially if you have to add in labor costs. Also note that these parts are for non-electronic suspensions; if you have electronic suspension adjustment, your only choice is likely from Nissan.

For the rear shocks, go with:

Two of: KYB #344450
If you want new bellows, get 2 of: KYB #SB108

As far as the wheel bearings, if it's the rears, it's an easy desicsion because they only come as a wheel hub assembly.
For the front, the decision is a little tougher. The bearing is a press-fit to the hub, meaning a "hub tamer" tool will be needed to disassemble and replace the front bearing and hub on the vehicle, or the steering knuckle will need to be removed and the work done on a hydraulic press. What you can't tell until you take it all apart is the condition of the hub where the bearing presses onto. If it comes out clean, then all you need is the bearing. If the hub comes out damaged, then you'll need the kit. If you want to play it safe, go with the kit. I would recommend Timken, which is the OE supplier to Nissan, or Moog, for parts.


----------

